

New record label (EMI) digital exec: I don't buy music. - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/new_emi_digital_exec_i_don_t_buy_music

======
initself
He sounds a lot like me. I am a musician and I don't buy music. It doesn't
make any sense where there are so many things to listen to for free online,
everywhere.

If NPR publicly tracked all the music snippets used by show/date/time, I'd be
buying a lot more music. Or if my stereo could display what I was listening to
at the time I was listening to it (like XM, but in all its detailed glory),
same thing.

